# Precision Level



## ddickey (Aug 3, 2016)

Anyone have a suggestion for a good level? I'm thinking a 6" would be good.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 3, 2016)

I've got a Starrett 98 I'd really like to sell!!
I think she is an 8inch.
Nice level in Starrett cardboard box.

This isn't the classified section, regardless should you or someone else want her I'll pay the classified ad fee. As it's the right thing to do.

Daryl
MN


----------



## ddickey (Aug 3, 2016)

How many FRN's?


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 3, 2016)

What is an FRN?

Daryl
MN


----------



## ddickey (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh, Federal Reserve Note.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 3, 2016)

She is a 98-12.
To large?

Daryl
MN


----------



## ddickey (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks Daryl but too large.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 3, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> She is a 98-12.
> To large?
> 
> Daryl
> MN


Hi Daryl, I’m interested. How much? PM me if you want. Thanks…Dave.


----------



## Fabrickator (Aug 4, 2016)

I have an expensive, precision Starrett 6" adjustable bubble level with the 12" square set and it comes in handy for a lot of situations.  But I've sort of side-lined it for my digital Fowler for quick, accurate repeatability for projects that require changing angles a lot.


----------



## Splat (Aug 4, 2016)

I've got a Starret 98-6 and an 8" VIS Master Precision Level. The VIS is made in Poland and is more precise/sensitive so I use that to level my machinery. There are a few equivalents on Ebay, though made in China. Here's one that seems like a good price. FWIW, I think that's Shars selling it. Either the Starret or the VIS type will be good. It just depends how sensitive you want and your budget.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 4, 2016)

You all are violating some rules here. Things for sale need to be discussed in the classifieds. Since no prices were mentioned,I won't edit anything.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 5, 2016)

+ 1 on the VIS, it's an excellent level and can be found on eBay for a lot less than an equivalent Starrett.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 5, 2016)

VIS must be out of business as I can only find a used product. I did find one 8" level though.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 5, 2016)

ddickey said:


> VIS must be out of business as I can only find a used product. I did find one 8" level though.


You can find new ones here: http://www.victornet.com/alphabetic/Levels/587.html
I bought a used 8" one in perfect condition on eBay for $65.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 5, 2016)

The non branded Chinese ones look the same as the Polish ones.


----------

